# Where to Find Hardware



## Spartan_Caver (Apr 2, 2008)

Can we start a list of where to find on-line hardware companies? I am looking for the unique, unusual, unavailable at Hombre Depot, or Ace, type hardware for chest, and cabinets and small boxes. The local hardware stores have a very limited supply, and fewer catalogs of the really great quality hinges, clasp, closures, handles, corner guards, and such. So any thoughts, leads, links, or smoke signals would be appericated.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Rockler, Vandyke's Restorers


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

*hardware*

www.rocklerpro.com tools and hardware
www.pro.woodworker.com tools and hardware
www.vandykes.com hard to find hardware
The Woodworkers Store 1-800-279-4441 hardware, tools, wood
www.woodworkingshop.com Hardware and tools
www.outwater.com plastic hardware
www.rejuvenation.com hard to find older hardware and lighting


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

www.leevalleytools.com

Ask them to send you their catalog.

Gerry


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Spartan_Caver said:


> Can we start a list of where to find on-line hardware companies? I am looking for the unique, unusual, unavailable at Hombre Depot, or Ace, type hardware for chest, and cabinets and small boxes. The local hardware stores have a very limited supply, and fewer catalogs of the really great quality hinges, clasp, closures, handles, corner guards, and such. So any thoughts, leads, links, or smoke signals would be appericated.


Brusso Hardware makes excellent quality items such as you're looking for, all in solid brass or stainless steel. http://www.brusso.com
Yes, they're spendy, but if it's quality you want, you'll be hard pressed to beat them. I've used their knife hinges, cabinet hinges, and shelf pins. They are beautiful pieces of hardware.


----------



## tino86 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.mcmaster.com


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Restoration Hardware.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Dec 23, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> www.leevalleytools.com
> 
> Ask them to send you their catalog.
> 
> Gerry



They have a Hardware Catalog, ask for that one! Pretty good selection.


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Only one source for good look'n, VERY resonably priced and quality hardware . . . Lee Valley Tools. They have a BIG-BIG catalogue of only hardware. And they're service is second to NOBODY !

OH ! . . . they got some tools also ! :yes:


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree... Lee Valley is probably the best online source


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

This is a pretty good source.

http://www.mcfeelys.com/


----------



## vicnb (Nov 25, 2008)

http://wwhardware.com/


----------



## losttool (Dec 6, 2008)

*wade garrett*

Try wadegarrett.com


----------

